

Interview with a link spammer - nickb
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/01/31/link_spamer_interview/

======
mojuba
I wrote scripts for my blog and still receive spam, so it's not only standard
software that's vulnerable - they definitely use some heuristics or otherwise
analyze blogs manually, one by one. Also, I see poor English (I mean, very
poor English, not like mine) in spam posts, which means it's been outsourced
already.

------
johnrob
I can see how the spamming part gets done, but how is he able to get payed
without getting caught? If I see a spam link, and follow it until I get to a
viagra selling website, I should be able to find either the spammer himself or
someone who pays the spammer. How can he remain anonymous?

